# Added 25K photos to LR CC from external drive



## fbx33 (Nov 6, 2017)

In the new LR CC (cloud) I “Added Photos” using the drop down FILE>ADD PHOTOS to an otherwise empty LR CC Catalog in the cloud. Over 5 or 6 days running non-stop about 25,000 pictures were Synched and Backed up to the cloud (so it is reported in my LR CC CLOUD icon, upper right corner).

I had to copy all photos to external drive so that there was enough space for upload (LR CC said I didn't have enough space on my internal SSD which had only 120 GB free).

But now that all photos are uploaded, I would like to link them NOT to the external drive, but to the internal SSD (from whence came the ones on the external drive).

Or maybe erase the internal copies and MOVE the external copies back to the internal SSD.

Or whatever is required to end up with all photos in the cloud and whatever kind of copy one needs to have on the internal SSD (full res or otherwise).

*NOTE: I did NOT “migrate” the old Lightroom catalog to the new LR CC.
*
Any suggestions, tips, explanations, ideas, opinions gratefully received.


Operating System: High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): as pictured herewith


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 6, 2017)

Once the photos are uploaded, you shouldn't need that external drive anymore. Unlike Lightroom Classic, you do not have a local catalog that is linked to the original images. So try this: Disconnect the external drive and start Lightroom CC. If Lightroom doesn't complain, then you're all set. If Lightroom does tell you it needs the external disk, check the preferences where you set the location of the local images and change that to your internal drive again.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 6, 2017)

If you had the option in Lightroom CC to "Store Originals Locally" then they are on the external drive in the location that you set.   If this option in preferences was unchecked, Lightroom CC needed that large space to the temporary storage of the 25K originals to facilitate getting them to the cloud.  With this preference, all of your originals are stored in the cloud and no other place locally. 
Any future imports will need to temporarily fit into the designated folder on the SSD and take up no more that the default 25% of the SSD (more or less if you changes the default).
Note that storing your images in the cloud does not constitute a reliable backup plan.


----------

